# [FAQ] Vnc Server su Gentoo [ Risolto ]

## Barb0ne

Volevo sapere che demone devo lanciare per poter accedere tramite un client vnc (tipo realvnc) al mio sistema gentoo e le relative configurazioni

ciaoLast edited by Barb0ne on Thu May 27, 2004 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cagnulein

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72893&highlight=vnc+howto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

mmm... mi sembra di aver gia' visto questa situazione.

----------

## MyZelF

Con un

```
# emerge search vnc
```

troverai molti server vnc da provare

Se hai bisogno di condividere la sessione di X "corrente" usa gemsvnc, altrimenti tightvnc e gli altri (che all'avvio creano una nuova "istanza" dell'X server).

La configurazione è molto semplice. Parti consultando le pagine del man dei pacchetti. Ci sono già molti post a riguardo sul forum italiano per le problematiche più comuni.

----------

## xchris

se usi kde e' gia' integrato

Menu - Internet - Remote Desktop Sharing   [sbagliato - leggi sotto]

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Menu - Internet - Remote Desktop Sharing

 

Se non sbaglio lì c'è il client... Quello che intendi tu dovrebbe essere in

Menù -> System -> Desktop Sharing

----------

## xchris

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non sbaglio lì c'è il client... Quello che intendi tu dovrebbe essere in
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## Barb0ne

Risolto col metodo suggerito da myzelf grazie mille

----------

